

5 Distractions To The Nesting Entrepreneur - Agathos
http://www.thebeefjerkyblog.com/5-distractions-to-the-nesting-entrepreneur/

======
sherman
For me, a guaranteed paycheck is definitely a distraction. We've been formed
our whole lives to believe that going to school and getting a job was the path
to go. Slowly, I'm beginning to realize how to break free from that. If I go
for a period of time without a steady income, so what?

